# Heard of Elk?



## MrWhoopee (Oct 27, 2021)

I've not only heard of 'em, I seen 'em! Today as I was going to get the grocery pickup, I came upon a herd of at least 20, including 2 bulls, crossing the highway a couple of miles from the house. Unfortunately by the time I got the car stopped and the camera on my phone loaded they were disappearing into the tree line. I've been up here 16 years and this is only my second sighting. The first was a lone cow on the back road coming home from a night of "socializing".


----------



## gonzo (Oct 27, 2021)

Well, depending on your degree of socializing, you may not have seen an actual elk at all.

I have similar apparitions when over socializing myself. Last time it was a candy striped ground hog.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 27, 2021)

we camped near Mt. Rainier on a road trip and came out of our tent to come face to face with a small group of elk. They weren't bothered in the slightest and continued eating our neighbours food that they'd left out.

Elk taste REALLY good too.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 27, 2021)

Mr Whoopee, 2 bull is an unusual sight. This time of year they are competing for the female. Normally one wouldn't be around, but 2...


----------



## rabler (Oct 27, 2021)

Never elk, did see a mouse in our backyard in Mn when young.  Impressive as it straddled a 4' barb wire fence without scraping it's belly.


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 27, 2021)

@rabler


> Never elk, did see a mouse in our backyard in Mn when young.  Impressive as it straddled a 4' barb wire fence without scraping it's belly.


 

That is a reallllly BIG mouse..........


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 27, 2021)

Flyinfool said:


> That is a reallllly BIG mouse..........


nah, A really big mouse would leap tall buildings in a single bound.  Bend steel with it's bare hands...


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 27, 2021)

__





						fisher cat - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




I see these varmints up on the property all the time . I don't believe they are friendly . I think I would rather face off with a moose .


----------



## benmychree (Oct 27, 2021)

Elk is a town in northern Ca. elk is a big beast.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 27, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably not. I saw a moose go after a mountain biker one time, the moose won.  I have never seen a fisher, I often hear what I think is a fox sounding like a rabbit screaming, and the fisher is known to do the same... but I think it's a fox, as we have an abundant fox population around here.  Both Fox and fishers have nasty looking needle teeth... would hate to find a rabbid one.


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm glad I don't have Elk here.  I'm just about fineshed with an 1800', 8' high deer fence.  That would not hold out an Elk, at least I don't think so.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 27, 2021)

"Where EXCELLENCE is a tradition"









						Elk Rapids High School
					

Website for Elk Rapids Schools



					www.erschools.com


----------



## silence dogood (Oct 27, 2021)

One time, my wife just got done doing the dishes.  So she opened the kitchen door and threw out the water and closed the door.  A couple of minutes later here was this strong smell.  Yep,  she got a skunk head on.   One angry skunk must had spun around and around and sprayed a full load at whatever it could.   Still have a good laugh about that.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 27, 2021)

silence dogood said:


> One time, my wife just got done doing the dishes.  So she opened the kitchen door and threw out the water and closed the door.  A couple of minutes later here was this strong smell.  Yep,  she got a skunk head on.   One angry skunk must had spun around and around and sprayed a full load at whatever it could.   Still have a good laugh about that.


Almost a nitely visitor here the last few weeks. I looked it up ,and found they don't like citrus smell, so I've been throwing my orange peels out around the house.  It worked.

The last thing I want aside from my wife screaming to do something is for my dog to go out and play catch the skunk...

I did that a few years ago at 11pm at night with my previous pup... that was a stinking night... bath with peroxide and baking soda, the whole house smelled for 2 weeks. My wife was still working and the kids would say there's a skunk in the school......


----------



## brino (Oct 27, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> nah, A really big mouse would leap tall buildings in a single bound. Bend steel with it's bare hands...



I saw one boxing a cat once........but it might have been on tv.........


----------



## Illinoyance (Nov 2, 2021)

On a train trip.  Saw an elk.  Said to my buddy, "Looks at the rack on that one".  Our ladies got all bent out of shape.


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 3, 2021)

Elk poop is quite a bit larger than deer poop.  And elk are less skittish, maybe because they are bigger.  Herds are a mixed bag.  Really cool to have them visit, but annoying and not hygienic when they hang around.  Still better than cows though.


----------

